# Sick & tired of my distended belly. Anyone else struggle with this?



## milady (Oct 28, 2014)

I very rarely poop. When I do, it's likely after a very strong cup of coffee, along with plenty of water.

Even when I do poop though, I feel as though it wasn't nearly enough.

I go days and days without pooping, with no relief.

Laxatives make things a hell of a lot worse.

Linzess helped, and so did my vyvanse, but my insurance went inactive so I've been medicine-less for a few months now.

I shall be getting it activated very soon,

but in the mean time, here I suffer with fatigue, bloating, discomfort, and a general feeling of heaviness & sense of hopelessness.

I seriously wonder how much [waste] is building up in my gut.

I do seek to request a specialist from my doctor.

I hope I don't end up needing surgery.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi -

You should probably get a colonoscopy to see what is (or is not) going on in there.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Milady--yes, dealing with chronic constipation is miserable, isn't it. and it's really rough being without insurance right now.

yes, as soon as your insurance gets activated, please do ask your doc for a referral to a good gastroenterologist. you might ask for a sitz marker test (colonic transit study) to see if you have slow transit constipation (colonic inertia) . a defecatory proctogram (defecogram) might also be helpful in determining if you have any outlet problems such as pelvic floor dysfunction that could be contributing to that incomplete, not empty, feeling.

glad linzess is helping you. hopefully you can get back on it as soon as your insurance kicks in.

take care. wishing you all the best.


----------



## Aidara (May 9, 2014)

Milady, I am also tired of similar symptoms. I go everyday though, but most of the days I have incomplete evacuation. I constantly feel stools in my rectum, I feel bloated and tired. In fact, I have a beautiful waste line and it makes me depressed that I have to hide it under baggy clothing which doesn't suit me at all. However, I don't care if I have to spend my life in this kind of clothing, I just want to feel good.

Annie is so right about those tests, cause if you know your diagnosis, it's so much easier to manage your symptoms. Take care.


----------

